# New Vise



## 1mainiac (Nov 23, 2008)

Dyna King and a Renzetti along with a couple of cheap vises I have for different things will be buying a new Renzetti soon as I abused the old one. By abused I mean I forgot it in a bad location and the thing was all corroded when I found it again I cleaned it up but it sucks so time for a new one I like the jaws on the new ones better anyhow. Mine was use when I bought it 10 years ago. The Dyna King was a present from my son and is not rotary but ties very nice. I use a couple of cheap vises for heavy stuff like trolling flies for the big lake and snelling heavy hooks with 40lb flouro leader.


----------

